# Critical Care Services



## ShellieSulzberger (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a hospitalist who saw the patient several times in one day - 70 minutes, 15 minutes, 60 minutes - patient had internal bleeding that required 11 units for tranfusion, acute blood loss anemia, shock liver...

later the night hospitalist (same day) was called to meet with family (who just had previously talked with the GI doctor) and the note states they want to keep pt on vent and pressors until more family arrive and they want pt DNR - the note states the provider said they would provide meds if the patient is uncomfortable and the provider and nurse stayed with family until patient become increasingly hypotension and junctional astyolic and then documented the time of death.  The provider documented start and stop time totally 33 minutes.  

Both are Hospitalists from the same group - how would you report this?  I have been hearing two different ways - any thoughts would be appreciated

My direct e-mail is: coding_compliance@msn.com


----------



## bpross10 (Feb 9, 2009)

We bill all the time under one Provider, whoever did the most work for the day.


----------



## Anna Weaver (Feb 9, 2009)

*Critical care*

It's my understanding that all (if they are the same group, same specialty) should be billed as one. Just add all the time together.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 9, 2009)

*All time together*

We would bill all the time under one hospitalist - whichever one spent the most time. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

